# كيفية صناعة الكوله او (الجوله)



## مالك محسن مختار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الافاضل
ارجو ممن لديه معرفه بطريقة صناعة الكوله او (الجوله)
المستخدمه فى اللصق للجلود وخلافه ان يمدنى بها 
ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

ياريت من عنده خبره يفيدنا


----------

